# PA Passes Vet Disclosure



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*PENNSYLVANIA Enacts Veterinary Disclosure into PA Code* http://www.pacode.com/secure/data/049/chapter31/chap31toc.html

NOTE: Vaccines are "biologics".

*Chapter 31 State Board of Veterinary Medicine Principle *

7 (d).....Veterinarians shall practice in accordance with advancements and acceptable and prevailing standards of veterinary medical practice in this Commonwealth related to the pharmacologic properties, indications and *contraindications of drugs and biologics.* 
 (e) Veterinarians shall explain the benefits and *reasonably anticipated significant potential risks of treatment options* to clients.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Kris I would hope all quality businesses would do this! The reason I like my vet, they don't push, they inform.
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Kris I would hope all quality businesses would do this! The reason I like my vet, they don't push, they inform.
> Thanks for sharing...


You're welcome. It only makes sense, doesn't it! It's the first in the nation as far as I know.


----------

